# Anonymous: Ποιος έγραψε, λέει, τα έργα του Σέξπιρ;



## nickel (Oct 25, 2011)

Αν το όνομα Ρόλαντ Έμεριχ δεν σας είναι γνωστό, σας πληροφορώ ότι είναι Γερμανός σκηνοθέτης και παραγωγός που εργάζεται στο Χόλιγουντ και έχει στο ενεργητικό του μερικές υπερπαραγωγές, οπότε, σύμφωνα με την Wikipedia, «His films, most of which are Hollywood productions filmed in English, have grossed more than $3 billion worldwide, more than those of any other European director».
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Roland_Emmerich

Τώρα βγήκε στις αίθουσες η ταινία του *Anonymous*, μια φανταστική ιστορία στηριγμένη στις χιλιοδιατυπωμένες θεωρίες ότι κάποιος άλλος έγραψε τα έργα του Σέξπιρ. Στην ταινία την ίδια δεν χρειάζεται να δώσουμε ιδιαίτερη φιλολογική σημασία (όλη η ιστορία του ανθρώπινου γένους έχει βατευτεί κανονικά από το Χόλιγουντ), αλλά δείτε το φιλμάκι που έφτιαξε για να τη διαφημίσει: το καρτούν είναι αφόρητα εκνευριστικό, οι λήψεις από τα πλάγια με ενοχλούν πάντα, και τα επιχειρήματά του έχουν απαντήσεις στη Wikipedia (Shakespeare authorship question). Δεν παύει ωστόσο να έχει ενδιαφέρον. Όπως και η ταινία, αν κρίνω από την κριτική στην Guardian: «But Roland Emmerich's meticulously crafted and often well-acted exposé of the "real" William Shakespeare is shocking only in that it is rather good».

*Ten Reasons Why William Shakespeare is a Fraud by Roland Emmerich​*





*Anonymous: The trailer*


----------

